# Gag Gifts



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

So, did any of you give gag gifts or get gag gifts? this year i was unable to give my wife a gag gift due to time frame. She wanted a stand mixer for the kitchen. So i was going to wrap her up a pair of soft slippers and a mixing spoon... Last year i gave her an empty box which i did video and it can be seen here. CAUTION with the kiddos, there is an A word at the end!!!






So spill the beans and let everyone know if you gave or got a gag gift...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahahahaha!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're so mean. If I was your wife I would have beat you with the box. lol Or better yet, I would have gone out and got myself a present. I would have put it in the box, rewrapped it, Then opened it again and said, "Oh honey, it's perfect. You knew just what I wanted.".
Then it becomes a gag gift on you.  Let me talk to your wife.


----------

